# The Revell Ferrari Series: Eight redheads all in a row.



## Pete McKay

I was strolling through my local Michael's tonight while my wife shopped for yarn for her next project, and while I was checking out the limited selection in the plastic model section I got a bright idea. On the shelves there were three different 1/24th scale Ferrari's, the F360 Modena Spider, the Enzo and the California hard top. I wondered just how many different Ferrari's Revell had to offer, I mean the licensing had to cost a ton so they would have to have made the best of it, right? Out comes the 'Droid and a short search found eight;

F360 Modena Spider
612 Scaglietti
California hard top and open top, the open top will be released in April.
Enzo
F430
F599 GTB Fiorano
458 Italia, due out this summer (May).

Now granted none of these cars are up to a Fujimi or Hasegawa or Tamiya, but none of them are more than $25 either. Perfect for making a little Ferrari showroom, or a garage scene. 

So I bought up the first one, the F360 Spider, and then stopped down the mall for a copy of the latest Dupont Registry for inspiration on colors and interior trim. I figured this first one will be a yellow car, I have a pretty can of Tamiya Chrome Yellow sitting on my work bench just looking for something to do. Of the few yellow F360's I saw every one of them had tan hides, which suits me fine. 










(black interior in the above car)










After getting home this is a nice but obviously minimal detailed car. The engine is very limited but most of it won't be visible anyway. I'll start detailing the build shortly but this is how the real F360 engine looks. 










Tomorrow starts the build, tonight I'm surfing Google for reference pics...


----------



## Ian Anderson

They cant say you don't know what your talking about, Impressive presentation I have no doubt the job will turn out Above Par.


----------



## superduty455

Pete, nice choice. I am a big fan of not red paint Ferrari's. LOL
You'll notice that with each new Ferrari kit that Revell has been releasing gets better and better. The Revell kit of the Italia is miles upon miles ahead of the Fujimi kit. Revell has really been setting the bar with each new release. 
Of the Revell kits I have built the F430 Spyder and 612 Scaglietti. 

Not sure what happened to Fujimi's 458 Italia, but they certainly dropped the ball with the amount of money they charge for the kit. I passed on the RoG kit and am waiting for the May issue of the USA Revell kit. 

I hope you'll update us with progress pics and the like. I love these kits.
Chris


----------



## Pete McKay

Chris, one Italian Red Ferrari is classic, 8 would be redundant. I have a number of colors in mind, the Dayotna Yellow, Sable Black, Metallic Blue Pearl, German Silver, Polo White....I'm forgetting one....oh yeah, Italian Red.  There's a guy in town that had a black Enzo and I've seen a yellow F430 and a silver 599. Fresno isn't a town where exotics come to play but I do make it to LA once in a while and always have my camera handy. 

One of the things I noticed about the F360 is how soft the plastic is. I do my pre-paint prep with a soft sponge and TSP and even a soft abrasive like that buffed it really well. The windshield is especially delicate I can see.


----------



## Pete McKay

Tamiya's rattle can Chrome yellow is just a little bit darker than the Daytona Yellow Ferrari chip I have, but I've also had this chip for nearly 25 years so I'm going with the can color. But to compare my F360 to shots of other yellow Ferrari's and I'm close...





























Plus, in the sunlight, which I don't have at the moment here in Fresno, it's a lot lighter.


----------



## Pete McKay

The engine is made up of (count 'em) six pieces including the axle. Some of the locating pins don't line up and it almost seems like the parts are from a couple different engines. The entire top of the engine with the intake boxes, oil tank and intake covers is one piece with the engine compartment surround. This isn't necessarily a bad thing, it just takes a good paint brush and some really good reading glasses. 










From the photos of the built up kit there's not much visible and this version doesn't have an opening engine cover, so everything I could do to make what is visible better I did. I used varius shades of metalizer, black, steel and silver, and of course red.


***EDIT: Just heard back from a buddy of mine that works around exptics down in San Diego, he looked at my color and said that it is a little dark for Gaillo Modena, also refered to FLY Yellow, but not so much that it would be considered not a true color. He sent me the link to this site for future color references;

http://www.ferrari-collection.net/color/index.html


----------



## Pete McKay

Nearly done, going to make a few changes in the final steps; I'm going to bare metal foil the mirrors since they're that satin finish and I'm going to use small diameter aluminum tubing for the exhaust ends. Still needs a final coat of Future and some buffing. Nice car for a one-day build, very simple kit and well detailed despite that simplicity. 










Better pictures later once I get some better light. Hopefully I'll get some better light, it's been foggy the last week and tomorrow is supposed to be clear before it starts to rain.


----------



## robiwon

Very nice build! I love Ferrari's. I posted pics of my Tamiya 360 down below in another thread. I too used aluminum tubing for the exhaust tips. They look so much better than the kit supplied parts.Cant wait to see yours finished.


----------



## spencer1984

Great work, looking forward to seeing the finished car!


----------



## Dave621955

Pete,

Did I read this right? You started this on the 28th, finished yeaterday?? Your a model God! And besides the build looks fantastic. I'm envious.

Dave E


----------



## Pete McKay

Dave, yeah, actually glued the first part together and shot the body on late Friday night, essentially finished it late last night, about a 26 hour time elapse and maybe 12 hours actually working on it. Like I said, two minor things left with the mirrors and exhaust but it's already in the case. 

A couple of things I want to comment on;

Tamiya rattle can's have been so much better than anything I've used in the last 35 years from Testors. This paint is a sort of synthetic lacquer and dries fast, hard and mirror smooth. I've done 3 cars with it and once a can of another color runs out I've been replacing it with Tamiya Color. 

My wife is a nurse and gets me these little mixing cups the patients take their meds with. They make great vats for mixing small amounts of colors needed, such as the subtle tans of the interior of this car. If you're not using them and would like to the dollar stores also sell them. They were a life saver here. 

This kit was a Skill Level 2 kit, I really don't see how it could have been any easier with the exception of the locator pins on the engine being way off. But even with an engine made up of only 6 pieces Revell did a great job of molded details, especially with the top section and the molded fuel lines. Exceptional detailing. 

Tuesday I'll start #2/8, not sure which one it will be but I want to do the California in Azzurro California (California Blue Pearl):



















If I can find the California on the shelf I already have the color, it looks dead on to the second car. My wife also has decided that once I get the 8 Revell's done if I wanted to stick with exotics, like the Audi R8 and others, she'd be all for that. Better she says than the 'ugly, rusted cars" I've been doing (rat rods).


----------



## superduty455

Pete, fantastic work! One day build! AWESOME! 
You'll find as you get to newer Ferrari kits from Revell that they become much better engineered and very nicely done.

All I build are exotics myself. It's stuff I don't see very often and I get great pleasure from researching them and building.

I look forward to your next builds.

BTW, are you or do you have an airbrush? If so check out SCALEFINISHES. Jameston has a great product. I use it almost exclusively on my builds now.

Chris


----------



## Pete McKay

superduty455 said:


> BTW, are you or do you have an airbrush? If so check out SCALEFINISHES. Jameston has a great product. I use it almost exclusively on my builds now.
> 
> Chris


Chris, I have several, I made a pretty good living doing airbrushing 25+ years ago before I started selling cars. I wish I had a few of my WWII aircraft, that's where a nice double action Badgers comes in handy. I have a pretty good relationship with my local Ditzler distributor, if I keep up with the exotics I'm going to have to invest in some newer chips and start using paint from them. After I do the California I think I'll have a better idea what I'm going to do, the wife sure liked getting a Ferrari for no reason.


----------



## irishtrek

But the title of this thread says "8 red heads" but all I see are yellow and blue heads.:tongue:


----------



## Pete McKay

Sorry Irish, I was thinking back to last summer on Pismo Beach...

You know how you can tell a real redhead from one who get's her hair color from a bottle? The real one usually has the other in a head lock. 

If you ever dated or were married to a real redhead you get that joke. If you haven't, then it's something to think about. X2 was a redhead, a real fresh off the island (Ireland) Testarossa. When she was tuned properly she could run fast and handle well, that's probably why I traded her in, too hard to maintain.


----------



## RallyJack

8 redheads just might refer to the heads and valve covers often painted red from the factory. BTW, Testa Rossa is Red Head in Italian!


----------



## Pete McKay

^ that too.


----------



## Ian Anderson

LOL, LOL. LOL......My sister was a readhead AND WE FOUGHT ALL THE TIME....More then one has tryed to kill me, LOL


----------



## Pete McKay

Well for me X1 was a thick Italian woman, cooked like there was no tomorrow but her mom drank and that got to be a problem. After one too many arguments and my mom-in-law trying to throw me out of my own house the writing was on the wall. It said GTFO. Seriously, my mom-in-law wrote it on the wall. My bags were already packed for me. 

X2 was the redhead, from Dublin, met her on a vacation I took while still married to X1, weird how that worked out. When I divorced I went over, packed her bags and brought her here. It was great but once she got a taste of American life she changed from the little red haired girl in the dell to the Hellion on Rodeo Drive. She got everything except my clothes and my sanity. Sometimes I wonder about my sanity. We were married 9 years, and to this day I have no idea what ever happened to her, we haven't spoken in 17 years. 

Current wife and I have been together 21 years, she's Native American and Hispanic, about 2/3rds my height and about half my weight. But she's quiet and soft spoken, we've never argued and my mother-in-law loves me dearly for taking care of her daughter. She has nursed me back from near death twice, gave me two beautiful kids and keeps the relationship interesting. She loves cars and is a hot rod enthusiast, I have a Factory Five '32 Coupe that we go on rod runs with during the summer. She's a great navigator. 

Anyway, Tuesday will be the second installment of the Ferrari Journals, stay tuned.


----------



## Pete McKay

...found this in the research for the California, how about a Ferrari child safety seat, lists for only $199 on the one website I found that had it but it looks great.


----------



## Ian Anderson

that's quite the story pete, WOW. 
All I can say is I wish you a longer and more prosperous life with this one. with that linage, You might not make it out alive this time, If you mess up.. LOL , LOL, LOL...

I don't know if the pic you posted there is JUST ME, or what but it didn't show up. I cant view it on this end, don't know if anyone else is having that problem. ??


----------



## Pete McKay

It's you. 

Naw, I screwed it up somehow, it's fixed now.


----------



## irishtrek

Pete McKay said:


> You know how you can tell a real redhead from one who get's her hair color from a bottle? The real one usually has the other in a head lock.
> 
> If you ever dated or were married to a real redhead you get that joke. If you haven't, then it's something to think about. X2 was a redhead, a real fresh off the island (Ireland) Testarossa. When she was tuned properly she could run fast and handle well, that's probably why I traded her in, too hard to maintain.


Does a red headed sister count?


----------



## Pete McKay

My sister did. Thank God I had an older brother to take the brunt of her rage. Mom was a red head too. 

Wife reminded me this morning that I had promised her a red Ferrari right after we started dating in 1989. In 1993 I did buy her a real red Saleen Mustang, and in 2000 I bought her a red Toyota Supra. I figured I fulfilled my red car obligation, but no, so tomorrow she gets to pick the red Ferrari model I'm going to do.


----------



## irishtrek

But did your promise reffer to the real thing or a model kit?:tongue:


----------



## Pete McKay

Well, I went shopping today for redheads....no, not THAT kind, Ferrari's. I only had to make two stops, one was my local Michael's to grab the Enzo I had stashed under some yarn, then off to Hobbytown USA where my good pal's over there did me a huge favor. 










Here's the next 4 cars for this build project; the Enzo I grabbed from the craft store, the 599 GTB, the very nice 612 Scaglietti and the California...open top. Yes, I know I had said it wouldn't be available until April, evidently that's when that online source said they would have it. Now, I have it. I'm probably going to order the F430 later this week and still look for the 458 Italia as well. The California hard top is on order at Hobbytown and should arrive in a week. 

So, colors. The Enzo will be the next project and will, of course, be Rosso Corsa, or what we know as Italian Red. This won't be another 24 hour build up, instead the rest of the cars will be given the proper detailing due them. I'm placing a Detail Master order tomorrow, the Enzo I believe I have everything to do it the way I want but the others I will need extra stuff for. I'm mostly going to concentrate on interiors, things like seat belts, window buttons, CD's in the players, sunglasses, maybe a scaled down travel brochure on the back seat. Definitely carpet, since I only have to worry about a black or tan interior that makes those choices easier. I may throw some extra wiring in the engine bay but I'm not going to make a concentrated effort to research each Ferrari engine's schematics to make sure everything is contest correct. 

I have Tamiya's Mica Red, which is very similar to the Rosso Metallizzato or Metallic Red. Not sure which one that will go on just yet, but more than likely the California. Then I got a can of Testors brand new One Coat Lacquer in a color called Deja Blue, which seems to be dead on with Ferrari's Blu Chairo, a deep metallic blue. And lastly I got Tamiya's Pearl Light Blue TS-58, which again is pretty dead on to Ferrari's Grigio Titano, or Titanium Gray. The blue and the gray would be great on the more sophisticated 612 and 599. 

So this give me 5 out of the 8 planned cars in my possession, and should keep me busy for the next month.


----------



## superduty455

Nice haul Pete! Great kits, especially that 612. There are a few things to watch out for on it, but when you get to it and start posting progress on it I'll get my brain into index mode and tell you what to watch for. 

The 458 Italia will be out this April/May. IF you are hard pressed for one now you should be able to purchase the Revell of Germany kit right now. Only difference will be the box/box art and about $10 more in price. 

I have 4 Ferrari's built now and #5 is getting closer. Just trying to work on my ZR1 and then back to the Ferrari.

I'm very pleased to have another exotic builder to connect with. 

Looking forward to new progress!
Chris


----------



## Pete McKay

Thanks SD, I think I'll be doing that one last. I *almost* threw a Fujimi Ferrari into the mix today, Hobbytown had the 250 GTO discounted 50% for clearance, and it met my $25 max for any kit price. Once I do get the RM's done I may start on the higher priced kits, but on those I'll only be able to do maybe two a month instead of four. 



irishtrek said:


> But did your promise reffer to the real thing or a model kit?:tongue:


Irish, I can't remember being specific on the fine details but when I suprised her with the Mustang that was enough. I had to take it away from her 3 weeks later after her second ticket though, not that letting her drive the Taurus SHO we had was any wiser.


----------



## superduty455

Pete, that would be a great price for the Fujimi kit. If you're really into those vintage Ferrari's that one can be super detailed. Lots of cool stuff out there from aftermarket companies for that kit.
I have built two Fujimi and two Revell of Germany Ferrari's. I've yet to attempt the Enzo FXX, F50 and F40 from Tamiya.

Chris


----------



## Pete McKay

If I were to do that car I'd have to have it on some nice Borrani wires and knock offs. Fujimi had them in one of their kits, I think it may have been the original 288 GTO, not sure, that was a long time ago though. What I'd like to find is the Maserati MC12 conversion for the Enzo, I don't there has been one done yet but the way the model is constructed it would only require a resin body switch.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Ferrari F40 Competitizione*

Here is one for you pete, Might wont to check out this site, If you haven't already, I know you support your local hobby shop *AND YOU SHOULD* but this is a good site for looking for unique kits at good price as well. But I thought it might just be a little out of the norm for your Ferrari builds.


http://www.scalehobbyist.com/catagories/index.php


----------



## Pete McKay

Excellent link, thanks. I can see a few more projects in there, going to have to buy a new display case.


----------



## Pete McKay

Made some progress on the Enzo the last day or so. Put most of the chassis together that all needed to be painted semi-gloss black, hung the suspensions and did the engine. The real Enzo powerplant looks like this:










I strayed from the instructions to get it close to the real car, I still am working on some of the varying shades of aluminum and steel.










I keep testing the fit witht he body to see how much will be visible and how much more I have to work on. Had I thought about if before hand I would have bare metal foiled the intake cover, just didn't think about it until just now. The next one will have it done. I'll work on it a little tomorrow before Shabbat and start again on it starting Saturday night. I'm hoping to get the body painted tomorrow...can't wait to start throwing Italian Red!


----------



## superduty455

Hey Pete, FYI, that Tamiya Enzo and Revell Enzo are almost identical with exception to Tamiya's kit having opening doors. So close in fact that you can interchange the bonnets on them.

Looking forward to seeing more. You're a building machine. 
Chris


----------



## Pete McKay

Chris I probably won't repeat subjects previously done unless it's to do a different top configuration (i.e. a spider of a car I've done with a top up), llike the RM California is. I'm debating now doing both cars (California top up and top down) with the same paint and interior but that sort of kills the idea of having a bunch of different colored Ferrari's on my shelf. I definatley want to do the 550 Maranello, I'd like to do a 348 since I owned a black one years ago, and of course I HAVE to do the 512. I wish I could get my hands on the old RM F40 from years ago, maybe on the 'bay they'll have a decent priced one. And if I do the F40, well I have to do the F50, right? Oh yeah, and then it's nearly a felony if I don't wind up doing the 348TR. I think once I get the 8 planned cars done I may take a Ferrari break and do a few Fujimi Porsche's just to cleanse my modeling palate.


----------



## Pete McKay

Well tonight at sundown the work resumed on the Enzo, I only had a little bit left on the interior.










With the body on there's not a lot that is visible on the inside. I had pretty much done all the work on the body as well, some things just needed to be glued in a little better and then I mated the body to the chassis. 



















The thing is so red that it burns my camera resolution out. For me the Enzo isn't a handsome car, I guess for $1.2 million I would expect more but behind the wheel is where it matters more anyway. And no Ferrari collection is complete without one. 

Next up is the Ferrari California, drop top version, in Azzurre California with natural hides. 










This is the car I'm doing except that it has the 5-point star wheels. Tamiya's TS-58 Pearl Light Blue is a spot on match for the California Blue, and I've been waiting to really detail out an engine bay on one of these kits, so this one gets the remaining engine wiring I have left over from years ago. It will also be the first to have maxed out interior details as well.


----------



## Pete McKay

I didn't do much on the body this evening, since the car is a light color I lined out the panel lines and painted the under hood engine cover semi-gloss black. 










When painted these lines will show up slightly darker than the color, giving a more realistic feel to the look of the car. 

Looking through the parts I found that the chassis was warped pretty badly. 










This is the front of the chassis so I'm hoping that the inner fenders and engine will help pull it back straight. The engine is a nice looking piece, again the whole top portion of the injector cover, intake snorkels and air boxes are all one piece. Some creative painting like with the F360 will help with the lack of details.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Man that's Some Killer work Pete, "Where Not Worth". At Lest I'm not, I mean 
THE SEATS LOOK LIKE LEATHER, (DAMN) and the detail is Superb, Words cant capture all the work one does on these kits, Its a labor Of Love for sure, And all I can Say for that Build Is,
"READ ON THE HEAD", "FIRE IN THE HOLE" ((A+))


----------



## superduty455

Pete, do you utilize a micron pigment pen to outline the panel lines? That's what I use. I start with the bare body and continue going through my first coat of color, again, it depends on the color I'm using to determine how many times I go over the lines.

Looking forward to your California. 

I'll be building mine in Nero Daytona Metallic with Daytona interior with yellow piping. Saw one at the Wheels of Italy show and fell in love with the color combo. 


















Chris
Chris


----------



## Pete McKay

Beautiful interior, I like the yellow accents. What I used Chris was a #6 rapidograph pen with the flow needle taken out. You touch the line and capillary action does the rest. Weird thing about the pearl, once I got it on the car it didn't seem to matter that I prelined the panels.










Like all metal flakes and most metallics pearl is a heavy paint, very heavy, and the tendency to run it was something I had to deal with. And with it only in the mid 50's outside multiple fog coats over several hours worked better than trying to get covering coats. And once I got the coverage I was looking for my cool panel lines virtually disappeared. 










The 4.3 liter is going to be wired and plumbed as close to the research pictures as possible. This is a body on shot so I can see where detailing will show up. The yellow loop at left-center is the oil dipstick. I need to do a few more things but I'm not going to overwhelm the engine bay with wires and hoses.










The rotors were bare metal foiled and calipers painted red. I'm not a fan of the Ferrari star wheels with the open centers but if I have to put up with them I want them to look good. 

I'm working on it throughout the day between cooking for the game and watching the pregame stuff, the interior will have to wait a little while longer until I get my flocking, which should be mid week. I have enough to keep me busy with it until then I think, if not I'll start on either the 599 or the 612 I have already.










(Chassis test fit)


----------



## Pete McKay

I really need to learn to use my digital camera better....










The California dash is a pretty nice piece. The camel interior color is a custom mix.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Your having to much fun pete, The Enterer custom camel color is VERY NICE, and the pics of the dash came out clear enough. ARE YOU WATCHING THE CAME, all at the same time? Don't get any paint on the remote, OH" AND GO STEELERS, lol.... 
There not looking very good right now, but You never know,....


----------



## Pete McKay

I watched most of it, quit in the middle of the 4th quarter when it was pretty much a done deal. But yeah, I multi-task like crazy most of the time. I've got a few body details to attend to (mine, not the model) tomorrow so I may be skipping one day.


----------



## Chuck

Pete McKay said:


> Looking through the parts I found that the chassis was warped pretty badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the front of the chassis so I'm hoping that the inner fenders and engine will help pull it back straight. The engine is a nice looking piece, again the whole top portion of the injector cover, intake snorkels and air boxes are all one piece. Some creative painting like with the F360 will help with the lack of details.


I'll trade my chassis for your body - look what I got:


----------



## Pete McKay

I had a little of that, looks like you got the extra large portion. When I got the hood on the car it wasn't flush across the front so I'm thinking, OK, the hood is slightly warped too. Not so, the body was warped and in the opposite direction of the chassis. It'll all come out OK for me, for you, it reminds me of Stephens line to William Wallace at the Battle of Sterling....think about it.


----------



## Pete McKay

Just checked my mail, got two more cars today; the F430 and the RoG California. I opened my California right away and gasped because the body anf interior are molded in RED. So now I'm faced with two situations: I can paint the car a red and have it with a red interior or I can try and find a primer that is going to cover the red. Right now I'm leanring to painting it Tamiya Mica Red (metallic) and doing the interior black. Or, conversely, doing the body a gloss metallic black and the interior red. Another alternative would be to do it ala Ferris Bueller but I'd want another open top for that. 










My wife suggested Mica Red with red interior, sorry, for me that just screams pimp too much. I have a few models ahead of it so I have time to decide.


----------



## Pete McKay

..shows up for me. 

Cameron: The 1961 Ferrari 250GT California. Less than a hundred were made. My father spent three years restoring this car. It is his love, it is his passion. 

Ferris: It is his fault he didn't lock the garage.

What's it worth? Well a black one sold for $11 million. Dollars. 

http://jalopnik.com/#!391696/1961-f...tting-world-record-as-most-expensive-car-ever


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, last of the shots of the California build up.




























Still needs some detailing, a waxing and the interior flocking (the seats aren't glued in) and seat belts. But for now it's going into the case until the rest of the parts arrive. Essentially this is a complete car, and for where I am at in returning to modeling and my skills it's a decent effort.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I was waiting for others to make there comments first but they must be busy, But one again Pete, You have out done your self VERY CLEAN JOB and I love the Color, Did Ferrari Factory Put that color out ? like the pic posted of the real car and you matched it, in any case Its beautiful. Almost looks Die cast Not plastic from the picture.


----------



## RallyJack

Pete,
Monte Bella! Asta som spicy automobili!!!!!! Great work!!


----------



## Pete McKay

Oh yeah, in my research I found this to be close to the California Blue found on the car. The reason I had to mix the camel interior is that in the pictures I had it seemed lighter than the tan interior by quite a bit. 










The 599 is taking some time today, looking at two colors; Blanco Fuji which seems to be a pearl white, and beige, which I haven't found a FF color code for but have found 3 examples of in real cars. 

Here's the Blanco Fuji:










And here is the beige car, this example is owned by a Saudi Prince:










Here's a second pic of a beige car, this one seems to have a red interior where the first one has the camel light tan interior. 










I'm about 90% sure this one is going to be beige, but I'm looking at more research towards the interior color. Like I said, I found documentation for 3 individual beige cars, two had beige interiors, one has red. The beige color isn't a pearl or a metallic and is close to the color Giallo Dino, more a light yellow. I have a close match for the beige and I also have a pearl white, it's just down to choices now.


----------



## Pete McKay

Best research video of this project.


----------



## Ian Anderson

COOL VIDIO, don't that kill your hard drive space on here ? Anyway That's the one with ALL THE CONTROLS on the staring wheel right and I mean ALL OF THEM. did you watch the season premier of Top Gear UK version, they talked about it on the show as well as the last show of last season (15), just ordered Season 14 & 15 to complete all the show on DVD now for my collection, great show. I know they cap on us in the US but we have a since of humor we can take it. Oh and I got the Other DVD in today (Funny Car Summer) will watch it tonight thinks for the reference.


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, linked not hosted, I don't have any files on Hobbytalk. It's all HTML smoke and mirrors buddy. But I will find and watch that Top Gear episode on Hulu.


----------



## Pete McKay

The beige looks nice but it's a bugger for finger prints. Generally I shoot everything I can in lacquer, this one was a rattle can of Krylon Ivory with a shot of Testors One Shot Wet Look clear lacquer over it. Yes, I know, I just broke the "lacquer over enamel" rule but it is entirely possible to do in with certain paints, like the Testors rattle can clear. 



















The problem with using an enamel like Krylon and then a clear lacquer over it is it gets thick in a hurry, and that's what happened here. I did lose some panel detail but not so much that the project is diminished for it. I did decided that I wanted the side windows down and cut them from the rear quarter windows, but other than that everything looks really good IMHO.

BTW the headlight lenses were just glued on, that grayish glue dries clear. I'm not THAT sloppy.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Hay pete, I know its not a Ferrari but this would be a nice one to build, Kind of in the some lines. 
This is my favorite lambo by far not for its speed but it stunning looks for a lamborghini.

*1/24 Lamborghini Miura Sv by Hasegawa*

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/hsg/hsg21213.htm


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, loved the Miura, know a lot on the history of it too.

OK, the 599 was finished this evening;




























Tomorrow all 4 completed cars, the F360 Spider, the Enzo, the California and the 599 will make it outside into the sun for a much better photo session. This marks the halfway of the 8 car build, and I'm going to take a break from the Ferrari's for a little bit to build a couple of other projects. I've actually found a 9th Revell Ferrari in the Superamerica, so expect that one tacked onto the end of this rather long winded string. Ferrari builds will resume in about a week.


----------



## superduty455

Pete, YOU ARE A MACHINE! I wasn't sure what to expect with the cream color. I really do like it though. Looking forward to seeing the rest. A group photo is a must.

Been a bit under the weather lately. Haven't been on much.
Chris


----------



## Ian Anderson

Your suppose to ware a mask breathing all that pant Chris, LOL, Hope you fell better soon, you have some catching up to do it seems. This guy (Pete) is a building machine, I agree with you. Damn nice job on that ride pete.


----------



## Chuck

Nice builds, Pete - fast too. I'd be interested in your critique of the kits as you build them - I heard the Enzo had fit problems. The latest issue of SAE has a review of the California - the reviewer states that the California was difficult to get the body on the chassis in final assembly and that the hood wouldn't close properly.


----------



## Pete McKay

Chuck out of the 4 I've built so far only the 599 went together without a hassle. The 360 Spider and California seemed to have interior issues when getting the chassis on, and the Enzo required bowing the chassis to meet both ends of the body about 1/8". I'm finding that this is an issue with a lot of Revell's exotics, the problems with the California were mainly the seriously warped chassis as I noted in the build. My RoG California with the top up doesn't have the warping issue so we shall see if it builds up better.

As far as a fast build, well I guess so. I'm essentially retired, I used to build and race HO Slot Cars for many, many years, and the bulk of my membership on this forum has been in that section. However locally there are no more guys racing the HO cars, so after 43 years I sold out or gave away my collection, took apart my track and went back to building plastic models as my full time (literally) hobby. I spend between 6 and 8 hours a day, 6 days a week fiddling with my own projects and a few for customers, I resin cast and vacuform parts for guys that tend to loose things and can't find another one, and I even build a bit for my own pleasure. Most of the time a complete build without a lot thrown into it takes between 2 and 4 days, I think this Audi project may take a few more because of the things I'm doing to it. But remember, these aren't the really nice Fujimi and Hasegawa kits, these are 90+ piece Revells.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Questen*

Don't mean to get to far from the build here Pete, But I new I was nervous typing anything around you for a reason, buy My 
"NOT PUT IT LIGHTLY", word structuring SUCK, lol. As well as everything else in the hole posses of me writing Anything at all ! (Like My spelling) You must have gotten quit a giggle off some of my post this far (like this one), But I new that going in and Took the chance anyway Because the Hobby is worth it to get anything across, Buy far and if nothing risked, Nothing would be gained. 
So I guess One of my question to you is besides stating my Inadequacies, And for that Apologize, But My question to you is 
ARE YOU A TOLKEN FAN ? "I just bet you are" by some of the things you have said in all of it's elegant form. 
I Sure am that's for sure, as well as an, Anne McCaffrey and Tarry Brooks fan as well, After all terry is considered the Second 
J. R.R. Token. Would you Agree ? If not please explain.


----------



## Pete McKay

I have several First Editions of Anne McCaffrey's Dragon Riders series, and now have one of her son Todd's books too. I met Anne at a book signing on Cape Cod in 1979 and have been to a couple more since then. Unfortunately because of her age she won't come out west anymore. Terry Brooks...eh, not so much. I know some of his works but not as well as I know hers. 

Tolkien on the other hand, was a literary genius. If you have ever read the complete works of the The Silmarillion then you know what I'm talking about. Get past LOTR, get past how the movies absolutely butchered the novels as they always do, read The Silmarillion.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I have a FIRST Addition of the Silmarillion and Dust Cover (hard Back) as well as the Second and third additions, not including the First addition of the HOBBIT and its dust cover I'm sure you know what that's worth. and have most Everything he has written that I know about, As well as Christopher works and (Rear Videos), Cant believe you haven't gotten in to Brooks stuff as much, That's some amazing reading in my opinion, The wringing is Tolkien Inspired and Way beyond (In Middle Earth), None Methodology inspired, Really Brings you in the story no mater where your skill leave is at. I will always remember the stories I have read buy Terry Brooks and that's what makes a great writer an ability to do that, RIGHT ?


----------



## Ian Anderson

You meet Anne McCaffrey's , IM so Julies, Way cool dude. My favorite story of hers is 
"The Harper Hall of Pern". but everything really. Wonderfully weightings in deed, read a little about her she is amazing. Castle "Dragon-Hold" and all. I have most everything of hers in Hard Back as well, No first on her, But I will.


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, my book and music collection would probably give you a mild stroke. I'd go into detail here but if the IRS is reading these forums it could cause problems...

OK, back to the research and builds...

This next project will be code named "The Fog", it will be based on a 2005 Nurburgring Silver Ferrari F430 with rare gray interior. I say rare because of the 70 some-odd silver F430's I found in my ongoing research only two had gray interior, and only one had silver brake calipers. This will be that car. It is currently for sale in Newport Beach, California for a modest $129,000. 

Here are some posted pics of the car:














































Immediately one problem was recognised in this build. The Ferrari scripts which come with the car are decals, and are the same approximate shade of silver as the car will be, therefore they would essentially be invisible on the car. Now I could throw away a few hours with of research and look at other color schemes or I could just acknowledge that this car won't have the single Ferrari script on the rear deck lid.


----------



## Pete McKay

...continued...

Or, I could do this car the Mica Red I was planning for the California and have the tan interior. 










Or I could do it in Blu Tour de France, which in English means Testors Sapphire Blue over a silver base. I know, it looses in the translation. The interior here is again, tan. 










And of course, there is the Burgundy (sorry, no cool Italian translation) F430 with those cool gold wheels....










I mean God Forbid I should have to do it in Italian Red or something, the Enzo could get angry and shove it off the shelf. 

Right now I'm still leaning on the silver, I'll deal with non-existent scripts to the connoisseur that asks about them if it ever makes it on display at the hobby shop.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Well we cant have anyone around here having any strokes now can we, I mean after all who would carry on posting anything, LOL. Would like to know sometime what you consider music, I would more then likely find it interesting, I to have studied the art all my life, to this point anyway, and don't know what I would do if it wasn't still there. So I'm sure it is a passion of yours as well. After all, you new who Ian Anderson was, that's peeks miles for you for sure.


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, I have an original 45 RPM of Sunshine Day with Aeroplane on the flip side dated the fall of 1968, with the band name misprint on the label. I also have all of his 45's from 1973 through 1978 and most of his albums for the same period. I have Elton's Empty Sky album, a first release from 1969 that has never been played because I accidentally bought two. I have a ton of 45's from folks like Elvis Presley, Fat's Domino, The Coasters, Buddy Holly, and some from Willie Nelson from 1962 through 1964. The radio station I worked for as a kid from 1974 through 1978 used to pay me in records that were no longer suitable for air play, I took them home by the armloads each week and most of them I still have at least one if not two. When I lived on Cape Cod in 1980 through 1982 I worked for an auction house and used to have to catalog all of the estate sales we were auctioning. I used to pre-buy a lot of the things like books, so much so that I didn't really have a pay check for the first 8 months I worked there. I think my most prized possession is an 18th century Torah that was printed on a Gutenberg press in Germany, 9 years after bought it I discovered some 30 gold coins concealed in the binding. It had been someones who was evading the Nazi's during World War II, evidently unsuccessful. The gold went to a temple in the Malden area of Boston, it was the nearest I could figure the previous owner had lived. My temple holds that Torah for me, it's just too priceless to have in a private home, it's willed to them when my time comes anyway. I grew up in Texas so what little art I have is all western related. I have a few prints by Beverly Doolittle, I have her Chaps Books and a couple of inexpensive by comparison Remington replica statues. My home is only about 2200 square feet so I don't have a lot of room with all my junk, my entire spare bedroom looks like a museum store room. 

OK, Silver Ferrari....found another research source for a silver with possibly a gray interior. But what I love about this one is the sound. As they say on FOX NASCAR, TURN IT UP!!!!


----------



## superduty455

Pete, Keep the silver and gray scheme. For relatively chepa you can pick up some self adhesive metal transfers with the Ferrari logo and wording. They work beautifully and are self adhesive and give the car the right look:










Check out Strada Sports for all the scripts and fantastic exotic car stuff for your models. 
Chris


----------



## Pete McKay

Chris, thanks for the link. I went through my bottles and cans and I don't have the silver I need at the moment so I'll pick that up on Tuesday. I have enough to do between now and then.


----------



## RallyJack

Pete, you seem to have good knowledge of Ferrari standard colors, but the reality is: if you can afford it, any color is a Ferrari color whether its paint or leather. BTW, Until I saw your 612, I always thought the 612 was only stunning in dark colors! Great job!


----------



## Pete McKay

RallyJack, that was the 599, haven't done the 612 yet. What I've been doing so far is doing cars that I can document exist, I would love to do a 599 or 612 in Plum Crazy with gray interior...and I just might! I have decided to skip on the Revell Superamerica, instead I found a great source for the Fujimi "Inch Up" wire wheels in silver and am planning to do a new Ferris Bueller California. It's a sort of "what-if" for Cameron Frye, who grew up to acutally become the Sausage King of Chicago instead of Ferris. 

The colors I so often reference are here: 

http://www.ferrari-collection.net/color/index.html

I do have a set of 2001 and 2004 Ferrari dealership chips as well, each year the old chip sets get tossed and I just happened to get my hands on those. I used to have the fabric book too but I have no idea where it is right now.


----------



## Pete McKay

As of late this evening this project became a customer car. The buyer wants it with the gray interior but with yellow calipers and a medium gray or Grigio Medio exterior. It seems an in-law of his has a gray on gray F430, and he wants this build to give to him. Who am I to deny him the gift, especially when what he pays me will be enough to replace not only the F430 in my collection but buy 2 other models as well. I'll still outline the build, it's just not going into my garage now.


----------



## Pete McKay

Well, interestingly the F430 is done and unfortunately was gone before I managed to get but a couple of pictures. 



















For me it looks like a shiny primer gray, but the customer loved it. 

You'll notice than none of the window frames were painted, the customer said he didn't want them black. He also didn't seem to care that I hadn't had time to put the wipers on, he handed me $75 and stuck it in a box. He then turned and pointed at the yellow F360 Spider, the Enzo, the California and the 599 and said he wanted them too. After saying he'd give me only $50 a piece I negotiated a little better deal, he got all but the beige 599 but paid $75 each. I think I like the 599 a lot better than the others I had done so far so it stays in my collection, I still have my 612 and the RoG California, and now I have $375 to buy some nice Fujimi cars to replace the RM ones. Plus I still need to get the 458. At this point though, I'm no longer going to encumber myself to doing them in all different colors. The 612 will be Mica Red, the California will be a top up replacement of the one that sold in California Blue, and the 458....still in the research phase but I can see it being an Italian Red car.


----------



## superduty455

Pete, if and when you go with the 458 Italia might I recommend the Revell of Germany version over the Fujimi. You will not be happy with the Fujimi piece. They rushed it out to beat Revell and the quality and pieces in the kit do not match the price. 

The RoG kit has so much more detail and it looks right compared to Fujimi. Just trying to save you some money here.

The Reveel US version should be out in April I believe if you are so inclined to wait, otherwise it's just $10 more for the RoG version.

Great job on the sales of the models, although I think you severely undersold them. The cost of the kit, paint, glue and your time are nowhere near what you got out of them.

I charge $100 flat rate, they provide the kit, the paint. If they want extras like p.e., flocking, etc. that too is extra. All that aside, it's kind of nice to be able to sell some stuff you have to help with new pieces. In the end if you and the customer are happy then all is good. I just wanted to throw that out there.
Chris


----------



## Pete McKay

Chris, for me these first projects getting back into modeling are re-learning experiences. A lot has changed in the nearly 9 years since I quit building until I have been able to get back into it. I didn't want to deal a lot with detailed cars until I knew how bad my stroke from last year was going to affect my motor (motoring?) skills. Cars were about $12 back in those days, now they run nearly $20 online and slightly more in B&M stores. This is therapy more than anything else, and passing along a few quickly built models to some old guys like myself, I'm not going to worry about what I may have lost. My contemporaries at my Temple my yank my Jew card for saying that but there's a saying in the Torah about not charging family interest. And I made this guy really happy, so when he comes back he's going to have a lot more cash in his hand if he wants that beige 599. 

I bought a basket load of new paint today, almost $50 of what I spent was new and exciting colors. Unfortunately the shop was out of Italian Red in both the Tamiya and Testors racks, so I'll have to try again next week. I also picked up Tamiya's Ferrari 360 Spider #238, it has a top up or down option and the PE emblems and was a STEAL at only $35. This will be my first high end kit since I restarted building models in December. 

But first I need to build the Revell Ferrari 612 Scaglietti, which I'll probably start on in the morning. This will be the Nurburgring Silver that the F430 was supposed to be, with black interior.

***Edit: Just found my Pearl White!!! Possibly a white car now.***


----------



## Pete McKay

Tonight the wife walked in as I was shaking my Pearl White and saw the 612 and frowned. "I thought that was going to be the green one" she said, confused between this and a Jaguar I was planning down the road. When I told her it was the Ferrari 612 she said "...it would still look good green..."










I think she's right. BRG is one of the colors on the list I have for Ferrari's of this vintage but for the life of me I could only find green California's, 599's and Maranello's. I shot 6 coats of Tamiya TS-9 British Racing Green and then spent an hour with my polishing kit getting it glass smooth. The interior will be a tan color, the 599 I found in BRG had a medium buckskin leather interior, so shall this one. 

Here's an earlier 456 in BRG for compairison:










Interior:










I've been working up the chassis before painting, this is by far the most detailed of the six I've built so far. It's also one of the better fitting, as good as the 599 so far.


----------



## superduty455

Don't think I've seen one in BRG Pete, should look very nice and elegant on this car without a doubt.

I went with Nero Daytona Metallic on my 612.









You can see more of my build at MY FOTKI

Might be some stuff to help you in your build. You may run into chassis to body fitment problems as well as a hood tweak, just keep that in mind. It has been a problem with almost every build I have seen or talked to the builder about.

Have fun man, it really looks like you are. 
Chris


----------



## Pete McKay

Chris, my body is absolutely true, hood fit and how it sits is squared up well. One thing I did notice after I had put the rear suspension together was that the way the keys are cut on the spindle the calipers would face the wrong way. The real car has the calipers facing each other, the model has them both facing the back.










My solution was to cut the hubs back out and flip them. Had I noticed this in the pre-assembly test fit I would have just switched sides if that was possible. The instructions even show the keys facing the back of the car. 










This is a minor fix...now, but had it been later in the build I would have been screwed. Chris, looks like you fell into the same trap I nearly did, and now I'm a little scared to go and look at the other cars I've already done to see how correct they are...


----------



## Zombie_61

Ian Anderson said:


> Well we cant have anyone around here having any strokes now can we...After all, you new who Ian Anderson was, that's peeks miles for you for sure.


'Tis better to be skating away on the thin ice of the new day than stroking out, that's for sure. 

Back to the topic, I'm really enjoying this thread Pete. I admit I'm not much of a Ferrari fan (probably because I couldn't afford one even if _someone else_ paid for it), but I know quality modeling when I see it and I have an appreciation for the extra work and attention to detail you put into your builds. Photographed under the proper conditions, I'm certain casual viewers would think your build-ups were the 1:1 scale cars.


----------



## Pete McKay

Zombie, I have a decent little Canon Powershot, my problem has always been lighting. I have good light to work by, not so good for pictures taken late at night. And that's when most of my progress is completed, maybe I need to shoot first thing in the morning before work begins. We're going to get rain here just up the road from you, I don't think I'll be shooting outside today. 

I went back to look at pictures of the 360 Spider, California, Enzo and 430, all of them had the brake calipers wrong either by instructions of by my not paying attention when I assembled that part. The 599 that I kept, interestingly, is correct. It will be something I put in my build notes if I ever do this car again and something to check on all future Revell builds.


----------



## Pete McKay

Got the engine done, this I think is one of the better V12's in the Revell line. 










I need a slightly finer brush to fix the raised detail on the side covers on the intake but other than that I'm pretty stoked with the overall look. 

One the wheels I did the calipers in yellow and then discovered I was out of black Ferrari scripts for them. I didn't think the silver would look right so they don't have caliper scripts. 










Instead of bare metal foiling the rotors this time I dipped the entire part in a new chrome I'm trying out, it worked pretty good but took several hours to dry. I'm going back to the foil I think.


----------



## superduty455

Pete, funny you mention the calipers. While building the kit I questioned it simply due to the way cars are built and how brake technology is. I just never followed up on the real thing. Completely my fault for not fact checking. 
Glad you caught it and now I'll be more prudent when I do the next build. You'd think RoG would have caught on and fixed it.
Glad to hear your body, hood and chassis are true, but I still await when you finally put them all together, the story might change! LOL
Chris


----------



## Ian Anderson

I think if Ferrari finds out how much advertisement your doing for them pete, they might have to cut you a residual check or something for all your effort, if not just a pic or two on a few kit boxes from one or two of the model company's for you effort as well,....lol

I love the Green color of the 599, Almost looks like a Money Green, Or Hunter Green I know they have there own name for it, I had a XJS Jaguar Vanden Plas That color once before I dumped the slow moving peace of Bull-vine Exterminate, was Like new but slow as a three legged dog on a frozen pond, NO I don't miss it. Man I never new you could sell a Jag so cheep. Or buy one for that mater., And may I comment on just How Huge this thread is getting, MAN. Great work pete.


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian it's actually called British Racing Green and in high school I had a TR6 that same color. Great car but not one you could haul your friends around in so when I was a junior I traded it for a 1969 Camaro. 

Chris, I had my suspicions too when I did the Enzo, but it didn't really dawn on me until I did the 430. I went and looked at an old Revell Porsche I did and those brakes were wrong too but possibly my fault. It's not a huge deal unless you're going to a show with the car, and sometimes not even then. Sometime you take it for granted that model company engineers did their homework before cutting the molds but that's not always the case. It's up to us as enthusiasts to correct what they got wrong.


----------



## Pete McKay

ROFL!!!! hey Chris, you're gonna love this; the body may have been straight but the chassis can be used almost as a protractor!!!! There's 14 degrees difference with the back of the chassis flat to how the left front is tweeked. Time to break out the jig and the hair dryer.


----------



## superduty455

Pete McKay said:


> ROFL!!!! hey Chris, you're gonna love this; the body may have been straight but the chassis can be used almost as a protractor!!!! There's 14 degrees difference with the back of the chassis flat to how the left front is tweeked. Time to break out the jig and the hair dryer.



LOL! Insert, "I told you so" here! 
You'll get it Pete! 
Chris


----------



## Pete McKay

Well while the chassis is in the shop getting straightened I finished up the interior. This is based on a black 612 that had a medium brown interior, the brown works good with the green body I think.










I haven't done the seat belts yet, I'm still debating putting my detail master blets and buckles in or just painting the molded in kit belts. There are no belts for the back molded in either.


----------



## Zombie_61

Pete McKay said:


> Zombie, I have a decent little Canon Powershot, my problem has always been lighting. I have good light to work by, not so good for pictures taken late at night. And that's when most of my progress is completed, maybe I need to shoot first thing in the morning before work begins. We're going to get rain here just up the road from you, I don't think I'll be shooting outside today.


I'm sorry, I should have been more specific. When I posted "under the proper conditions" above, I was referring to "setting the scene" with background, forced perspective, etc., to make the model appear to be the full-size car. It was not meant to be a comment on your photographic skills which, while we're on the subject, are excellent. The lighting you're using is just right, and your composition draws the viewer's eyes to precisely what you're showcasing in each photo. So, please, don't change your methods on my account. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay

Zombie, I'm an old fully manual 35mm fan myself, I have an old Yashica FX-2, totally manual format camera that shoots great pictures even 30 years later. I have maybe another grand into lenses from a 30mm fisheye to a 600mm macro telephoto. Lately the Yashica sits in it's case in the closet, and except for very special occasions is never used. I like my little digital because it doesn't cost 12 cents a print and nearly $6 for a roll of film, and if I don't like the shot I just took I can delete it. I just need to take the time to learn how to shoot plastic models with it is all. I am learning flash isn't always your friend, especially in macro settings.


----------



## robtrek

superduty455 said:


> "Pete, if and when you go with the 458 Italia might I recommend the Revell of Germany version over the Fujimi. You will not be happy with the Fujimi piece. They rushed it out to beat Revell and the quality and pieces in the kit do not match the price.
> 
> The RoG kit has so much more detail and it looks right compared to Fujimi. Just trying to save you some money here.
> 
> The Reveel US version should be out in April I believe if you are so inclined to wait, otherwise it's just $10 more for the RoG version........."
> 
> Chris


I completely disagree. I have read in other places people panning the Fujimi kit even before they ever even saw the build of the Revell 458 kit! Frankly, the Fujimi 458 Italia has a much nicer body and is more accurate in curvature. The Revell kit body is off. Also, the Fujimi body has much finer engraved line depth/width, which gives the impression of it being less of a "toy". The biggest mistake on the Revell kit is the rubber tires: they are much too thick. Checking LOTS of references, Fujimi has it right. 

That all being said, are there drawbacks to the Fujimi? sure: they don't include the full engine, Revell does. They shortcuted the seats and molded the base onto the floor: Revell kept them seperate. However, since I want the kit to basically look the part on the outside, as that is how I will mostly be looking at her, I would rather have an overall accurate exterior and wheels. 

To me, it's not worth the loss of the exterior "finess" for some added detail that 90% of the time no one is going to see anyway. 

My two cents...and worth no more, I assure you!


----------



## superduty455

robtrek, no problem your opinion. DO you have both kits? While Fujimi does do a great job with the bodies I think they took way too many shortcuts with the kit. Revell certainly outshines them. 
I do agree with you on the tires, something Revell has got to address at some point. 
Each Ferrari kit they (Revell) have done has been miles ahaed of the last kit they have done.

Looking at what Pete works on tells me he'll enjoy the Revell version more than the Fujimi kit. 

It just seems to me, looking at them the Revell kit is just as refined as the Fujimi kit. 
I look at the break down as you did and think that spending $35 on a full detail kit versus a curbside at $49, in this case, you're not getting what you paid for.
In the end however, we all buy what we like for our very own reason. We have fun building them and a better time discussing them. 
Like you I bought the Fujimi kit and have the Revell kit coming. I've read more rave reviews over the Revell kit than the Fujimi one and I can see why.
Either way you get a great looking car. 
Chris


----------



## Pete McKay

I don't really mind a curbside kit as long as it's priced like one. Fujimi makes a great model, as does Hasegawa, but choosing between the two on a common offering I'll choose the Hasegawa or Tamiya over Fujimi every time simply because they generally offer more for the same premium price. The Tamiya 360 Spider I just got will blow the Revell kit away but at nearly twice the cost, but am I going to sweat the accuracy unless it's going to a show. Kits like the Revell 559 and 612 however, in my opinion, are every bit as good as their Asian counterparts and at a better price.


----------



## Pete McKay

The money green Ferrari 612 is done. 



















Some fit issues: Chassis to body was different than on previous Ferrari;s, needed a little of touch up on places that the glue bubble through at the joint. The windshield would never lay flat it it's channel and sticks up a bit at the top. And the wipers, every single front engine car has had issues with the wipers and the hood opening. 

Other than that, it was a decent project and looks great parked next to the beige 599.


----------



## robtrek

Hi Chris and Pete!

Objectively, I have to agree also with your conclusions. The Revell does offer much more for the money. And I have read that they are getting better and better as well. It is a matter of personal taste and of how much you don't care(or care!) spending. Personaly, I think Tamiya Car kits are by far the best overall, in quality and value for money.They where the only ones I built as a teenager. Sadly, Tamiya as of yet, does not make a 458 and I wish so much they did as this conversation would be moot! I don't buy cars very often(as an adult), but when I do I fall in love with the shape of a car, it's because of the exterior. So, for me, and I guess I am in the minority here, given the choice between an accurate exterior or engine/interior, I will opt for the exterior. That's what I fall for. Although wanting the full engine and better seats, I can't live with the incorrect tires and slightly off curves, it would drive me nuts. When the car is on the shelf and I look at it or pick it up, it is the exterior I see, not the bottom of the seats or the mid section of the engine. Does that make sense? As for the price, it was worth it to me as I don't dwelve into the cars very often. Again, I wish Tamiya did the kit. That would make the happiest. 

Aside from that, I have enjoyed reading all your coments and learning from this forums members. Since I don't build cars very often, it has taught me a lot. Thank you guys!


----------



## Ian Anderson

I bet your seeing Ferrari's every time you close your eyes now after all those builds pete, "lol" I know I would be, But once again Beautiful job like alway, and this time as well on the Royal green 612,..Almost looks like it's setting on the road Way there.


----------



## Pete McKay

This evening begins the 7th kit in this 8 kit project, and is a repeat of an earlier build except with the top up, it's the California Closed Top. 

This is a RoG kit, molded in red with red interior. Those of you that have to paint over cars that are molded in bright colors know what a PITA it is, I'm not entirely sure why model companies do it (even my recent Tamiya 360 spider is molded in Gunmetal) but it narrows our preferences when they do. I had intended to do this California like the last one in that beautiful silver-blue color with tan interior but my test shot on some of the sprue shows me that it's not going to work over the red. 

I started looking at the possibility of a Ferrari California with a red interior and found several although they're not common and none were matched with a red exterior. I also couldn't find any recent Ferrari's with red on red, the best looking was a Testarossa that had a red and black interior much like the Enzo. 

This appears to be a gold car:










But, even as my anthropology professor used to say..."the existence of a dinosaur does not mean the presence of one" as was noted a few posts back, when you have the money Ferrari will build you what you want. 










...even if they shouldn't. 

But I digress. I don't think the powers that be in Maranello will not have as much of a problem doing an Italian Red Ferrari California with a red interior than, say, a pink one. So expect me to take the easy way out on this one mates, Rosso Corsa with red leather trimmed in black. Should be a favorite with all the Cincinnati baseball fans out there.


----------



## Zombie_61

Pete McKay said:


> This is a RoG kit, molded in red with red interior. Those of you that have to paint over cars that are molded in bright colors know what a PITA it is, I'm not entirely sure why model companies do it (even my recent Tamiya 360 spider is molded in Gunmetal) but it narrows our preferences when they do. I had intended to do this California like the last one in that beautiful silver-blue color with tan interior but my test shot on some of the sprue shows me that it's not going to work over the red.


This is one of the reasons I like Testors' white primer--it covers nicely, and provides a nice clean basecoat that doesn't affect the hue of the paint regardless of which color you're using. It does mean sacrificing a small amount of surface detail, but I don't mind if it means I'll get the color I want; your mileage may vary. :dude:


----------



## Pete McKay

Since I couldn't find one I got on the Ferrari Configure-er....configurer...configur...aw forget it. There's a site where you can build your own Ferrari and if lets you see what it looks like. Here's my Rosso Corsa with Rosso interior car:










Still not sure if the dash will be all read of have a black panel on the top....still playing with it....


----------



## superduty455

Pete, the green looks like a natural color for the 612. I think I would have sprayed some dulcote over the chrome wheels to brig the shine down just a tad. Otherwise, nice work. 
While the 612 details nicely as you saw it does suffer when you start to put it altogether. 

robtrek--It's great conversations like this that help us all understand our love for these cars. I certainly understand exactly where you are coming from. Love at first sight fits perfectly. The 458 has it and will agree Fujimi seems to have the curves down a little better than Revell.
I will also full heartily agree with your assessment of Tamiya. Great kits. I actually began wondering if Fujimi was able to hire away some designers because some of their kits wre getting to be as good as Tamiya's.
I do hope that if you build the 458 that you'll share it here with us.
Chris


----------



## Pete McKay

Chris I had thought of the dulcote too, I think since the green was so dark that a matt chrome would have been a good choice. This won't be the last car in this color to be sure. I've spent the better part of this rainy evening filling some of the chassis to body gaps with Testors clear parts cement, works great to fill gaps and you can touch up over it nicely.


----------



## JeffG

The guys from 'Top Gear' would be proud!


----------



## robtrek

..."robtrek--It's great conversations like this that help us all understand our love for these cars. I certainly understand exactly where you are coming from. Love at first sight fits perfectly. The 458 has it and will agree Fujimi seems to have the curves down a little better than Revell.
I will also full heartily agree with your assessment of Tamiya. Great kits. I actually began wondering if Fujimi was able to hire away some designers because some of their kits wre getting to be as good as Tamiya's.
I do hope that if you build the 458 that you'll share it here with us.
Chris"

I will definitely post pics once done Chris. I look forward to building the 458, although a bit hesitant as it's been quite a while since I've painted a high gloss coat.


----------



## superduty455

Pete look what I found while on the L4P site:









They are trying to figure out the color.
Chris


----------



## Pete McKay

The Build Your Own Ferrari site just calls it green. Here's the website:

http://www.ferrari.com/English/GT_Sport Cars/CurrentRange/599-GTO/Pages/599GTO.aspx

I think the reason they just call it green is because the stigma attached to the finest Italian cars having the word 'British' attached to it. In any event it's a color listed in the '50's and '60's list than a current color, same with the beige. Still, that green does look pretty good even on a California. 

Back to the California on deck; While the configure tool shows the interiors to be a dark red the actual red interior photos show it to be much brighter. With a darker red interior the car wouldn't so much look like it was just dipped in a vat of Rosso Corsa so I'm thinking to tone it down with the darker red with the black dash and door panels.


----------



## robtrek

superduty455 said:


> Pete look what I found while on the L4P site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying to figure out the color.
> Chris


Wow! I saw this picture and it's a small world indeed. That's the little shopping center near my house. How ....strange!


----------



## Pete McKay

Zombie, working with using a white primer on the red interior, so far it looks promising. I may be able to do a tan interior if I don't get a bleed through. I also shot the body with Testors Italian Red....

...have I already said how bad I hate Testors rattle cans now?

OK, so the Italian Red is being stripped as I write, I believe I have enough Tamiya Mica Red to do the body. Close enough.


----------



## Zombie_61

Really? I've used Testors' enamel paints almost exclusively since I started building models in the 60s, and I don't recall ever having any real problems with them unless there was a problem with a particular batch of paint (once I got a rattle can of gray paint that was labeled purple). I suppose it all depends on what you're used to; one of these days I might have to make good on my threat to purchase an airbrush...


----------



## Pete McKay

It wasn't so much a problem as it just went on too thick. The Tamiya paint is much thinner and dries faster. Also, the white primer worked great on the interior so now the plan is to make it cream in color similar to the 599 has with medium brown floor carpet flocking.










This interior will also have seatbelts and some other interior details like a sunglasses on the console.


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, got the interior about 90% done...



















Photo etched sun glasses on the console and seatbelts, and Cuoio carpeting with Cream Daytona seating. Too bad only about 60% of this will be visible through the windows.


----------



## robtrek

Beautiful interior Pete, I am truly impressed with the dash black color. It looks like real black leather. What kind of paint/technique was used to get that look?


----------



## Pete McKay

Brushed on slightly thinned semi-gloss black then shot a coat of dulcoat over it. Usually I brush paint anything inside the car that is fabric, for me it looks more like fabric with the texture a brush gives it. I use some seriously soft (expensive) brushes as well. 

Serious engine wiring today, during the breaks in the Daytona. This engine uses coil packs like most modern engines but I am trying to make it look a bit more real and a little better than the last California I did.


----------



## superduty455

Great work so far Pete! Loving the interior colors. Nice contrasts. Do you flock or use embossing powders?
I've gone away from flocking myself and went to powders for more realism, however flocking still has its place on some cars.
Looking forward to seeing the end result.
Chris


----------



## Ian Anderson

Hay are those a pair of RAY-BANDS in between the seats pete ? Wondered where I left them....lol....They look real no doubt.


----------



## Pete McKay

Chris, I use Detail Master flocking just because it's what I'm familiar with and have used for nearly 20 years. 










I usually use a close color of paint for the adhesive but I have used white glue in the past. I always have to sift the flocking into the interior using an old fashioned cake flower sifter for a little finer texture.

On the engine I carved off the coil packs on the valve covers and made my own with wires, and then put those individual wires into tube looms. There are a lot of hoses in various places, again the goal here isn't to have a 100% correct engine but to show some detail. Once I get the engine into the chassis I'll go radiator hoses and other coolant hoses. Some of this is not going to be visible because of the engine shroud but you will see hoses come out from under shroud and dissapear under a different part of it. 










And of course the dip stick in yellow, is my detailing trademark.


----------



## Zombie_61

Pete McKay said:


> It wasn't so much a problem as it just went on too thick. The Tamiya paint is much thinner and dries faster.


Ah, I understand. As I wrote above, I've used Testors' paints almost exclusively so I admit I don't have a lot of experience with other brands.

When you use rattle cans, do you heat them before you spray? I discovered this trick many years ago, and I noticed a big difference in the results. I soak mine in a bucket of *hot* tap water (I put 'em in a plastic bag first so the cans won't rust) and let them soak for a good 10-20 minutes, then shake the snot out of 'em for a couple of minutes to make sure the paint/primer is mixed well before spraying. I can't say it helps with the drying times, but the heat make the paint spray easier which results in a smoother finish once it dries.


----------



## Pete McKay

I don't really heat them, I shoot inside where it's in the mid 70's usually. I just haven't liked some Testors colors in a while, Italian Red being one I just added to my list.

Here's some shots for the evening, it's 99% done, just needs a waxing and that's it. 










The drivers window is open to allow better visibility of the interior...that and I needed to reposition it when the body went on and it pulled loose from the inside of the body. 










If we get a little better sunshine tomorrow I'll take it out on the balcony and shoot a few daylight shots of it. The Mica Red is a nice color, not too bright like the Italian Red was but in the CFL lighting of my workbench it bleeds out my camera still. Overall this was a decent project, the RoG decals don't include the Scuderia shields for some reason so this car don't have them. This leaves only the 458, which I'm debating waiting until April for or getting the RoG kit and completing the project. More than likely I'll wait and take a short break from Revell Ferrari's, I do have a Tamiya 360 Spider that I will be building next though.


----------



## Zombie_61

Pete McKay said:


> I don't really heat them, I shoot inside where it's in the mid 70's usually.


It's not about the ambient temperature, it's about the temperature of the paint itself. Heating the can heats the paint inside and improves it's viscosity, allowing it to "flow" from the can easier and, IMO, better. Try it sometime; I think you'll be pleased with the results.


----------



## Pete McKay

I'll have to sometime, maybe with my Tamiya F360. Sounds pretty logical really, and I'm sure it boosts can pressure as well.


----------



## Pete McKay

Made a new 'box' for taking pictures. It's basically sheet plastic, the back and floor are tread plate and the ends are untextured. I then shot the interior with Tamiya Silver Leaf, which is close but not quite the finish of chrome. The texture of the tread plate breaks up the camera flash and gives some decent illumination. 





































Still working on flash delays and possibly not even using the flash since this box reflects so much of the ambient light where you need it.


----------



## Chuck

I also try to warm my rattle cans when I remember since my basement is pretty cool, especially around this time of year. I place mine on one of those coffee cup heaters, that usually warms it safely. I remember putting a can of primer on a radiator-type space heater, when I shook it the bottom popped convex (instead of concave). I carefully placed the can down and walked away until it cooled. Needless to say I don't warm cans on the space heater anymore.


----------

